
Why We’re Switching Off Airflow – Sort Of - QuislingV
https://medium.com/flyr-labs-blog/why-were-switching-off-airflow-sort-of-780c4f58a660
======
OldHand2018
We've got an old OpenVMS cluster at work that management has been trying to
get rid of for years.

The team assigned to do this, along with the many consultants and contractors
hired and fired over the years have tried just about every "modern" workflow
orchestration tool you can imagine. When you put them side by side it makes
you want to cry how badly everything compares to a 40+ year old system (the
batch queues are built into the operating system and automagically distribute
jobs to nodes in the cluster based on utilization and other metrics).

At the rate that the replacement project is going, I'm probably going to
retire before they get rid of it.

